# Food warmer HATCO vs Altosham



## sartajbedi (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, 
which is a better food warmer to use. HATCO or Alto sham.
I am looking at purchasing a 3 door food warmer.

Please advise


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

hANDS DOWN aLTO sHAM


----------



## sartajbedi (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks,

I read that alto sham 3 door warmer has only one temp setting for all drawers where as HATCO each drawer has individual temp control. am i correct!!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Not sure about hatco I had one of the first models and it was 1 temp if I remember correctly. Just look at the construction alone, the seams type of gauge of steel etc. Anything I ever used from Alto was good however the new Combi ovens are In my opinion better then alto , also a lot more $ but well worth it.


----------



## cez6 (Feb 2, 2009)

My aunt own alto Food warmer I think it's nice because she,s using it tree years until now and it's fine.


----------



## treehugger057 (Mar 6, 2009)

I use an alto sham. I have never had a problem with it. I cant say good or bad for hatco. Good luck


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Why limit your indecision to two brands? There's a lot of good units out there -- and most are a lot more alike than they are different.

Actually ... if at all possible, don't buy new. Buy used with enough of a guarantee that you can at least find out whether it works or not. In this economy there's no need to drop more than $2K on something you can probably get for less than half. Don't let an afternoon of communing with a bottle of oven cleaner keep you away from saving $1500. 

This is for money,
BDL


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

All depends on what you want to keep warm, I guess. For a lot of crispy things, use the hatco. For stuff like mashed potatoews, pasta, anything in a sauce, nothing beats a Cambro--they are cheaper and don't use any power. Thyen again, I've seen speed racks covered in aluminum sheet and rigged with car heaters to keep stacks of plates warm prior to plating as well.


----------



## sartajbedi (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks you all for your feedback.

We bought a 3 drware HATCO food warmers. Preferred it over alto sham because in HATCO each drawer has individual tempretaure control and alto sham had a single control for all drawers.

Thanks


----------

